# Does your area do anything about unlicensed "contractors"?



## Jughead (May 31, 2017)

NJ Contractor said:


> It seems that now the trades in general are looked down upon by most as a way to earn a living and particularly the younger generation, so it attracts more of an "unscholarly" workforce, that doesn't necessarily understand the nuances of owning and managing a business and how to price their work to earn a profit.
> 
> This in itself also keeps prices down due to price competition, thereby not attracting a better educated and perhaps more professional workforce that might be able to organize these businesses.
> 
> Perhaps if there was some sort of mandatory apprenticeship/education requirement things would be different.


Don't you guys over in Jersey at least have statewide licensing? 

In Pa you have to register and get a license from every swinging boro or township, usually for about $75- a pop.
Most contractors in Pa advertise as being licensed, but where?
At any rate to pull a permit anywhere costs another $75-.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> Nothing wrong with ACQ. It's the amount that's important.
> 
> _________________



Not rated for ground contact.


I just looked it up. Apparently some acq lumber is rated for ground contact, it just requires a different treating process. I thought you had to use CCA for ground contact. 

Either way, I bet that treated lumber is not ground contact rated.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Not rated for ground contact.
> 
> 
> I just looked it up. Apparently some acq lumber is rated for ground contact, it just requires a different treating process. I thought you had to use CCA for ground contact.
> ...


ALL the treated I use is rated for ground contact. ALL the pressure treated I use is ACQ. ALL beams are .60 all 2x are .40. 

_________________


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen injected pt that wasn't ground contact labeled. I have seen dipped pt that wasn't, but it still held up after 10 or 15 years.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> I don't think I've ever seen injected pt that wasn't ground contact labeled. I have seen dipped pt that wasn't, but it still held up after 10 or 15 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 All our PT is incised. 

_________________


----------



## Jughead (May 31, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> Not rated for ground contact.
> 
> 
> I just looked it up. Apparently some acq lumber is rated for ground contact, it just requires a different treating process. I thought you had to use CCA for ground contact.
> ...


Funny you bring this up. 30 years ago I buried a piece, as a licensed contractor, and just yesterday dug it up.
It was fully intact as though new.
I would rec it for ground contact


----------

